# 40mm vs. 60mm Carbon Clinchers



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback in the thread I posted on a training wheelset. I decided to go with a custom builder. 

Now I'm looking at race wheels for next season. It's between 40mm and 60mm carbon clinchers. Here are the numbers: 


*40mm carbon clinchers*
Weight: 1,396g
Rim Width: 16.2mm, internal; 23mm, external
Spoke Count; 18 front, 24 rear


*60mm carbon clinchers*
Weight: 1,555g
Rim Width: 17.3mm, internal; 24.4mm, external
Spoke Count: 16 front, 21 rear


If you haven't guessed, these are Roval Rapide wheels. 

*My thoughts*
The deeper wheels will offer an aero advantage but have a weight penalty. It's 160gram difference in weight but I haven't seen any papers on the difference in drag...

I think that the 60s would be have a stiffer rim, but the lower spoke count may counter the benefits. A final thought is width, with advantage going to the 60s. 




*Me*


> Around 160 and I'm the sprinting type. I'm in California so I ride on varied terrain. Smooth and flat to bomb blasted climbs on hard road races -- 20 of the 30 races I did last year were criteriums or circuit races.



Put yourself in my shoes. What would you choose?


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

i would go with the 40. 40mm deep wheelset with 18/24 spokes @ ~1350g is very impressive. and i know specialized isn't a known wheelmaker, but i know if they're going to slap their names on these i would trust that they're good wheels.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

what prices are you getting on both of these sets?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

sramred said:


> what prices are you getting on both of these sets?


Price is the same for both.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I know these wheels haven't hit the market yet but I was hoping to hear the internet's opinion. 

No conjecture?


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> I know these wheels haven't hit the market yet but I was hoping to hear the internet's opinion.
> 
> No conjecture?


I'm not sure there's been enough time for anyone to form an opinion. General public can't even get them yet....


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

"Around 160 and I'm the sprinting type. I'm in California so I ride on varied terrain. Smooth and flat to bomb blasted climbs on hard road races -- 20 of the 30 races I did last year were criteriums or circuit races." 


40mm would be a much better choice for riding that amounts to "a bit of everything except time trials" and even more so if your area is prone to wind. The aero advantage of 60mm, while real, amounts to nothing in terms of race results but the disadvantage could be pretty big if the wind is blowing.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I've been keeping an eye out for info on these wheels since they were announced a few months ago. On paper at least they're an attractive alternative to Zipps and Enve. 

FWIW, I have no opinion one way or the other but will mention that Mavic's new Cosmic Carbone SLE are 52mm at 1620 gm with aluminum rims/tracks and I believe can be found for ~$1800 a set. Need to decide if the "security" and braking of aluminum is worth a 70gm weight penalty...etc.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

looigi said:


> I've been keeping an eye out for info on these wheels since they were announced a few months ago. On paper at least they're an attractive alternative to Zipps and Enve.
> 
> FWIW, I have no opinion one way or the other but will mention that Mavic's new Cosmic Carbone SLE are 52mm at 1620 gm with aluminum rims/tracks and I believe can be found for ~$1800 a set. *Need to decide if the "security" and braking of aluminum is worth a 70gm weight penalty...etc*.


IMO, with best current full carbon wheels…no...for dry hot cycling. I don’t know what your normal ride terrain looks like looigi, but with the carbon surface technology treatment that Enve, HED, Zipp etc have now, needing an alu rim brake track for higher safety is moot but for the steepest pitch, long stretch, tight twist mountain pass descending with 250 lbs riders (I reference my Colorado altitude riding). For me, 175 lbs suited up, I have not had a problem in my riding out here with Zipp cork on 404 clinchers in the high summer heat racing about in the mountains. Now, that said, wet grip is another issue for some brake pad to carbon track combinations for me and friends (a few more revolutions to wipe down rain or snow before a bite begins). Nevertheless, back to overheating issues; unless you’re a clyde who rides the brake down mountains in my area, overheating, asploding and /or all other forms of body into wall fears disappear with the new technologies.


----------



## loona (Sep 28, 2012)

VeloBuild.com - Chinese Carbon Fiber Bicycle Frames for Road, Mountain, Cycle Cross and Time Trial for DIY Do it Yourself Bike Builders and Group Buy - DengFu 38mm Carbon Fiber Wheelset FSW038C


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

looigi said:


> I've been keeping an eye out for info on these wheels since they were announced a few months ago. On paper at least they're an attractive alternative to Zipps and Enve.
> 
> FWIW, I have no opinion one way or the other but will mention that Mavic's new Cosmic Carbone SLE are 52mm at 1620 gm with aluminum rims/tracks and I believe can be found for ~$1800 a set. Need to decide if the "security" and braking of aluminum is worth a 70gm weight penalty...etc.


A teammate/friend has a boner for Flo wheels. FLO Cycling Home - Aerodynamic Cycling Wheels 

<$900 with an aluminum brake track.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

For that price, I'd probably buy the 40 in a Williams or Neuvation, and the 60 from Flo Cycling.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

skinewmexico said:


> For that price, I'd probably buy the 40 in a Williams or Neuvation, and the 60 from Flo Cycling.


So if someone gave you the wheelset you would sell it and buy two other wheelsets?


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Oops. No, I missed the free part of the deal. I'd get the 40s, because the wind blow a lot where I live.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. 

I thinkthe best of both worlds would be a 40 up front and a 60 in the rear!


----------

